# Palantir Technologies (PLTR)



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

This company sound like NSA in a pocket. It mostly serves the US government. Can it succeed in broadening its clientele, and does it have massive ethical problems ?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Their business is about 1/2 govt (Apollo) and 1/2 commercial (Foundry) . I don't know about the ESG but they are growing sales at 45%, pricey w P/S of 43, GP 67%. There are better deals in the tech space and probably in the AI space too. Some small caps like Datametrix AI etc, AnalytixInsights etc


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

This company doesn't make any money and comes with a $50B market cap. And barely $1B in revenue. Yikes.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

This company is certainly a memestock, and just as I have mentioned, I have doubt about can it acquire other significant clientele other than Uncle Sam.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Got in on the PLTR drop this morning and it already bounced up on earnings

Also they announced they will accept BTC as payment?


----------

